# Changing license plates



## Joe A (May 16, 2017)

I started Lyft with a new car and had temp plates. Now i have new plates. How do i change them in Lyft app?


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Contact support:

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/requests/new


----------

